# Male dog’s nipple looks freaky. Is it cancer?



## Fiyero (Apr 19, 2020)

My male Golden is almost 2 years old. This is one of his nipples. The front half of his nipples are flat while the back half look like what I would expect them to look like. This is the only one of his nipples that looks like this. It is about the size of my thumbnail and is flat. Should I be concerned? My first fear was cancer. I scheduled an appointment with the vet, but I am still worried as I wait.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Could be a scab, a bite or anything. I would check with a vet before panicking


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It could be something minor or more serious, I would have your Vet check it.


----------



## Fiyero (Apr 19, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It could be something minor or more serious, I would have your Vet check it.


I am only concerned because it is only his nipple. If it wasn’t only on his nipple, I would she. Assumed a scab. But it also didn’t matt any of his fur, so that means it wasn’t bleeding or anything.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that sometimes a crust can build up. I get the feeling it may be a combination of oil, skin cells, dirt, etc. Just my (poor) recollection. Truth is I am not meticulous with my dog grooming and bathing so I probably wouldn't notice. Ask your vet for piece of mind.


----------



## Fiyero (Apr 19, 2020)

gdgli said:


> I think that sometimes a crust can build up. I get the feeling it may be a combination of oil, skin cells, dirt, etc. Just my (poor) recollection. Truth is I am not meticulous with my dog grooming and bathing so I probably wouldn't notice. Ask your vet for piece of mind.


My dog is an inside dog and gets a bath about every 6 weeks. When we go to the dog park, he rarely even rolls in the grass. He usually stands tall and runs around.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it is just a crust of skin oils and dirt built up around the nipple. I've had this happen. See if you can carefully rub it or lift it from around it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Baby oil /cotton ball- should remove it. 
If not, try alcohol/cotton ball.


----------

